
What to do with your dead apps? - andrew_wc_brown
So I built this web-app http:&#x2F;&#x2F;skunktime.com. I had a team for a while but they abandoned the project because their heart wasn&#x27;t in it.<p>The app never had a real chance to test the market.<p>So my question is what do you do with your dead apps? Is there a place to sell them, or a place to get new co-founders who can breath new life into them?
======
mtmail
A couple of marketplaces, e.g. [https://flippa.com/](https://flippa.com/).
Make sure that you have - ideally written - agreement to sell from any
cofounders and maybe team members. The might later claim to own the rights of
the domain or a logo or even code. Right now they might claim they don't care,
that can change when money is involved.

